# Are all clickers the same?



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

If I start clicker training with the clicker that comes with the book / DVD, do I need to stick with that brand of clicker? I'd like to have more than one clicker because I have a tendency to leave small things like that in my coat pocket, etc. But I know there are less expensive clickers out there. I just don't know if they all sound the same.

What do you think?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the dog will be able to pick up on the new sound quickly.

Once they are marker savvy, they'll understand a new marker relatively quickly, imo, once they see what it means. 

So I wouldn't worry about having different brands/kinds of clickers.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You can buy the iclicker in packs of 5 or 10 or however many you want. I would recommend that, because then you can keep one in each room of the house, one in each pocket etc.

If you ever plan on getting more than one dog, I would recommend sticking with the same clicker. It will be easier to have two different clickers for each dog, but if you teach your dog that any click is good, then you can't do that. Or it will at least be more difficult.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

PiperPuppy said:


> If I start clicker training with the clicker that comes with the book / DVD, do I need to stick with that brand of clicker? I'd like to have more than one clicker because I have a tendency to leave small things like that in my coat pocket, etc. But I know there are less expensive clickers out there. I just don't know if they all sound the same.
> 
> What do you think?


Interesting. 

ie .. during a typical clicker class, there are numerous handlers and dogs all working with the same 'brand' of clicker, all at the same time, .... and generally speaking, chaos does not occur. That fact would seem to indicate that each clicker has it's own unique timbre or pitch, and each clicker can be distinguished by the particular dog, individually.

So I guess the short answer is ... no, they don't all sound the same.

That being said, feel free to acquire and utilize as many different clickers as is convenient for you. An actual variation in their sound should not matter from one whole training session to the next ... although I would start and finish each session using the same clicker throughout, with uniformity and clear communication in mind.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I think Pet Peeve's answer is a very good one. I have a preference for the Crown clickers myself but also have a clickstick and have used box clickers at times (I HATE BOX CLICKERS.) Cracker responds regardless, but I think if you are going to use different ones due to availability then doing a quick charge of that particular clicker at the beginning of the session would likely help differentiate between them.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

As others have said, it generally doesn't matter. I have maybe 6 brands of clickers here and the dogs don't care -- they get the point. Only difference is that *I* am faster with some styles than others, and some are louder than others. I really only use two of the brands if I can help it...the iClicker and one I got from PetExpertise which is really loud so good when I need a little more sound carry. One of the others was filmsy and broke quickly, and I generally don't care for the boxes because I'm slower with them....

So basically: use whatever works for you. They all have the same sharp two-beat sound and the dogs generalize it quickly.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you very much! We are headed to the pet store today, so I am going to see what they have in stock.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with everyone, once the dog/s know the sound and what it means you get the response you want. My son does a great job of making the clicking sound and yes the dogs do respond to it  Personally I would recommend picking up several different clickers and see which ones you like. I too strongly dislike the box clickers and avoid using them if possible, my fav is the Iclick.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You know why I don't like box clickers...I get my dang thumb caught in them all the time. This is why the button clickers make me happy.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

To those who use the button style clickers - do you find that your timing is better than with the box clickers? Does the button press too easily (like it might go off when I have it in my pocket or just holding in my hand) or is it firm to an accidental touch, but when you want to click, it presses easily?

I have a box clicker (an el cheapo Petco clicker that the "Petco" logo has been rubbed off) and it might be on it's last legs (I hear something rattling like it's loose - guess I wore the thing out lol) so I'm probably going to be in the market for a clicker soon. 

My thumb fits in mine easily, but sometimes it doesn't push in (like it's stuck or something) which has thrown off timing a bit, especially if I'm throwing stuff at him in a hurry and want to keep up a very fast pace to what we're doing.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

My button clicker will go off if it's in my pocket and I bend over or something (so it does require some force). I find it much easier to use and yes I think my timing is better.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

KBLover said:


> To those who use the button style clickers - do you find that your timing is better than with the box clickers? Does the button press too easily (like it might go off when I have it in my pocket or just holding in my hand) or is it firm to an accidental touch, but when you want to click, it presses easily?
> 
> I have a box clicker (an el cheapo Petco clicker that the "Petco" logo has been rubbed off) and it might be on it's last legs (I hear something rattling like it's loose - guess I wore the thing out lol) so I'm probably going to be in the market for a clicker soon.
> 
> My thumb fits in mine easily, but sometimes it doesn't push in (like it's stuck or something) which has thrown off timing a bit, especially if I'm throwing stuff at him in a hurry and want to keep up a very fast pace to what we're doing.


I find the Iclick very easy to use, no fumbling to find the hole, soft easy click and it fits into my palm nicely. I like that I can have rewards in the same hand as the clicker if I am doing a very high rate of reinforcement as well, especially when teaching loose leash walking or off leash heel.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

petsupply9 said:


> I like this kind of box because my fingers can be not caught longer. I also would like to recommend another pet cages to all of you. [video]http://www.petsupplies9.com/ViewList.htm[/video]


We are talking about Clickers not pet cages, good grief.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> To those who use the button style clickers - do you find that your timing is better than with the box clickers? Does the button press too easily (like it might go off when I have it in my pocket or just holding in my hand) or is it firm to an accidental touch, but when you want to click, it presses easily?
> 
> I have a box clicker (an el cheapo Petco clicker that the "Petco" logo has been rubbed off) and it might be on it's last legs (I hear something rattling like it's loose - guess I wore the thing out lol) so I'm probably going to be in the market for a clicker soon.
> 
> My thumb fits in mine easily, but sometimes it doesn't push in (like it's stuck or something) which has thrown off timing a bit, especially if I'm throwing stuff at him in a hurry and want to keep up a very fast pace to what we're doing.


I use a button clicker. It has a loop on the back that goes around your finger so you can use your palm to click but I still use my thumb. It's quiet enough that it doesn't scare Kaki at all and I feel like I get more accurate clicks with it. It is uber sensitive though. I had it on my key chain but it kept clicking at random times.

I've been curious about the iclicker too though.

I always hated the cheap Petco box clicker. They're bulky, loud, and I always got that long CLICK-CLACK noise.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> I use a button clicker. It has a loop on the back that goes around your finger so you can use your palm to click but I still use my thumb. It's quiet enough that it doesn't scare Kaki at all and I feel like I get more accurate clicks with it. It is uber sensitive though. I had it on my key chain but it kept clicking at random times.
> 
> I've been curious about the iclicker too though.
> 
> I always hated the cheap Petco box clicker. They're bulky, loud, and I always got that long CLICK-CLACK noise.


Yeah, mine has that click-clack sound too. It's funny because Wally's keyed on the first part "CLICK". I've held it down (didn't let the "CLACK" come immediately) and as soon as he heard the CLICK - he looks for the reward  The CLACK didn't mean a thing to him 

I'll have to order on a button clicker. Don't know which one I'll choose.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> Yeah, mine has that click-clack sound too. It's funny because Wally's keyed on the first part "CLICK". I've held it down (didn't let the "CLACK" come immediately) and as soon as he heard the CLICK - he looks for the reward  The CLACK didn't mean a thing to him
> 
> I'll have to order on a button clicker. Don't know which one I'll choose.


I'm using the Click-R by Premier. It was only a dollar more than the one at petco and it has been through quite a bit in nearly a year that I've had it but it's still in one piece.
Maybe I'm just paranoid but the click-clack noise made me nervous. I want everything to be a straight forward and simple as possible for Kaki.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> I'm using the Click-R by Premier. It was only a dollar more than the one at petco and it has been through quite a bit in nearly a year that I've had it but it's still in one piece.
> Maybe I'm just paranoid but the click-clack noise made me nervous. I want everything to be a straight forward and simple as possible for Kaki.


You might not be paranoid.

Some dogs might interpret the click-clack as two clicks. Or maybe just the second one (since it's closer to when the reward is delivered, i.e. click-clack then I give treat), which might mix things up, especially if the dog just so happens to shift gaze (because he heard something, etc). 

Nothing wrong with eliminating potential noise in the signal  Just thinking about it has me motivated to look ASAP 

Went clicker shopping 

Got a StarMark clicker, an i-Click (in black at that, my favorite color!), and since I haven't read a dog book in a while, found a $1.41 copy of Reaching the Animal Mind (honestly, I expect to be told it's out of stock)

Thanks to a gift card - only cost me $9 total 

Can't wait to get the new clickers to see how Wally and I get on with them.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, I got a 4-pack of iClickers. I am using some youtube videos to help me get started (specifically some from kikopup). So far so good. I was afraid the clicker sound would startle Piper, but she is doing well!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

OMGWTFBBQ

How the heck did I train without a button clicker LOL. Just using the StarMark clicker (still waiting for the i-Clicker to get here) for like 5 minutes I was clicking much much better timing. Finally, the decades (literally) of pushing controller button in video games comes in handy for a real skill  Well, I guess other than typing.

But yeah - it's like bam! 

Sooooo glad I gave button clickers a try. The StarMark clicker is LOUD as heck, and I actually think that's helping Wally, well, once he understood that it still means he gets a treat. At first I got that classic head tilt at my hand and then a "what was that?" look.

I don't think I'll ever use the box kind again unless I must. I especially like that I can squeeze my pants pocket to make it click if I want.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Tofu_pup said:


> I use a button clicker. It has a loop on the back that goes around your finger so you can use your palm to click but I still use my thumb.


Is it this one? (pic not mine)









That's the version I had that broke right away...maybe I just had a bad apple but I was displeased regarding it's durability...granted my clickers have to survive pockets, training bags, etc.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have about 6 kinds of clickers. I HATE box clickers, they're clumsy and not nearly as easy to use. I have several though because I keep being given them...

I don't have an iclicker but I use this one a lot: http://www.petfoodcheaply.com/store/triple-crown-clicker-dog-training-aid-blue-orange-clicker.html-0

And I have the purple one Shaina posted too, but don't use it as much.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I don't have an iclicker but I use this one a lot: http://www.petfoodcheaply.com/store/triple-crown-clicker-dog-training-aid-blue-orange-clicker.html-0


Yeah, that's the one I'm using now.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

petpeeve said:


> Interesting.
> 
> ie .. during a typical clicker class, there are numerous handlers and dogs all working with the same 'brand' of clicker, all at the same time, .... and generally speaking, chaos does not occur. That fact would seem to indicate that each clicker has it's own unique timbre or pitch, and each clicker can be distinguished by the particular dog, individually.
> 
> ...


I suspect that it is more about directional hearing and knowing when it is their person clicking than any actual variation in the sound of the clicker. With my clicker savvy dogs I can pick up an i-click, a box clicker, a click stick or do a tongue click and they aren't confused. Sometimes a student will forget their clicker, and I loan them another for class, and the dogs are never confused by being asked to work for a different clicker. Sandy


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Is it this one? (pic not mine)


That's the one. I guess you got the bad apple. Mine has survived my keychain, pocket, backpack, wild shelter dogs, etc. In the time that I've had this one clicker, I've gone through several poop bag holders and they don't have to endure nearly as much.
I still want to shop around in the future though. Mostly to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

We use ones like these.

I got 20 on ebay for $8


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

katielou said:


> We use ones like these.
> 
> I got 20 on ebay for $8


Woowee! What a deal. I'm going to have to start looking on ebay. That's a lot cheaper than I can buy them bulk. Those are i-clicks, and IMO are the best.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> I suspect that it is more about directional hearing and knowing when it is their person clicking than any actual variation in the sound of the clicker. With my clicker savvy dogs I can pick up an i-click, a box clicker, a click stick or do a tongue click and they aren't confused. Sometimes a student will forget their clicker, and I loan them another for class, and the dogs are never confused by being asked to work for a different clicker. Sandy


When I first started using the StarMark clicker, Wally was a bit confused. He looked at my hand and tilted his head like "what was that?" 

Eventually, he picked up on it of course, but initially and for maybe the rest of that day, it wasn't that instant "yay! reward!" or otherwise intense looking for his reward when he heard the click.



Pawzk9 said:


> Woowee! What a deal. I'm going to have to start looking on ebay. That's a lot cheaper than I can buy them bulk. Those are i-clicks, and IMO are the best.


Waiting for mine to come. If they are that good, I really can't wait to use it 



Shaina said:


>


I almost chose this one instead of the StarMark one. I think I liked the shape of the StarMark better, though that finger hole seemed enticing.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

katielou said:


> We use ones like these.
> 
> I got 20 on ebay for $8


Those are the ones I bought, too. They work well!! I have only had one "accident" where I clicked when I didn't mean to.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the finger loop. I can toss treats with my clicker hand without tossing the clicker at Kaki(which I've done before).


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> I love the finger loop. I can toss treats with my clicker hand without tossing the clicker at Kaki(which I've done before).


I use a coil wristband on the clicker - keeps it handy and you can't drop it. Sandy


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> I use a coil wristband on the clicker - keeps it handy and you can't drop it. Sandy


I know a lot of people that use those (they are what, $2 at a hardware?) but I can't...they drive me bonkers. I don't have problems with holding treats and an iClicker in the same hand...helps to have a GIANT hand! (who gets that blast-from-the-past-reference??? lol)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shaina said:


> I know a lot of people that use those (they are what, $2 at a hardware?) but I can't...they drive me bonkers.)


3 for 1.88 at Walmart


----------

